# I am so annoyed......



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

I am so annoyed at myself. I can't seem to keep a panel of seed stitch straight to save my neck. I seem always to go wrong somewhere. I do use markers so I don't know how I manage it.

Does anyone else have trouble with seed stitch? What is your solution.

Please and thank you for you input.

Maddi


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

whats worse is I keep dropping stitches on a simple garter sts.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Seed stitch is not my favorite. I avoid it if I can!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

knit what you would purl for ribbing and purl what you would knit.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mind over matter! I used to have a great problem with the seed stitch, but decided I was not going to let it "beat me". When I started a row I repeated "out loud" k1, p1 etc. did this until I finished the edge, row etc. Did the same for the next row p1, k1. Soon found out I didn't need to keep talking to myself. Now the seed stitch is part of all my blanket and lapgan edgings.

Good luck, don't give up!

Fiona. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sometimes I just set it off with stitch markers and that helps me to pay attention.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Sometimes I just set it off with stitch markers and that helps me to pay attention.


Yes, I do set it off with markers but that doesn't even seem to help. I get off track somehow, every time. I think I'll end up choosing a different pattern stitch to replace the seed stitch. I have seen some pretty new stitches on "New Stitch a Day" that would look nice.


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

It's been a while since I last tried seed stitch. But I get distracted too easily and tinking back just got me more confused. So I've not tried it again. Maybe someday after the kids are out of the house and I can concentrate a bit better, I'll give it another go.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

Mothers Roost said:


> I am so annoyed at myself. I can't seem to keep a panel of seed stitch straight to save my neck. I seem always to go wrong somewhere. I do use markers so I don't know how I manage it.
> 
> Does anyone else have trouble with seed stitch? What is your solution.
> 
> ...


It's that darn muscle memory stuff. If you're used to doing a K1, P1 rib, it's very easy to slip right back into it when doing a seed stitch. As others have said, I guess it's just concentration.


----------



## zebe (Jan 2, 2013)

My knitting teacher taught me for seed stitch just to remember purl the knits and knit the purls. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I must be strange. I like seed stitch and have done acres of it!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Like the way it looks, but all that flipping yarn back and forth gets tedious!


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be strange. I like seed stitch and have done acres of it!


I don't know if it is my concentration or not but I sure do manage to mess it up. It is always right along the starting edges that I constantly have to adjust. The middle looks just fine. Very strange. I start ok and it seems to be the return rows that get me........I guess things just don't look the same to me.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you, everyone for your comments and input. I do so appreciate all of you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mothers Roost said:


> I don't know if it is my concentration or not but I sure do manage to mess it up. It is always right along the starting edges that I constantly have to adjust. The middle looks just fine. Very strange. I start ok and it seems to be the return rows that get me........I guess things just don't look the same to me.


Are you working just seed stitch all across or does it abut a different stitch pattern - as in Aran patterns?

For just seed stitch, I work over an uneven number of stitches _and_ the end stitches - one on each edge - are always slipped purlwise, yarn to the back between the needle tips before doing the next stitch, and that next stitch is always a knit stitch.

If it's an interval as in Aran patterns, change it to something that doesn't give you fits! Do reverse stockinette! Do _any_ other stitch pattern that pleases YOU. After all, you are the one making the item. Do it your way!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Although I find it boring (Gaptastic cowl about did me in),I don't have a problem with it -- I always check myself by looking at the stitch below-- if there is a V then I know that it was a knit stitch, so on this row, I will purl. If there is a bar, it was a purl stitch and on this row, I will knit. 

Not my favorite to knit, but I do like the way it looks!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

It could possibly be involving the amount of stitches you are using for the Seed Stitch.
There are different directions for odd # of stitches vs even # of stitches.

Seed Stitch -- 
Any odd number of sts
Row 1: k1, * p1, k1; rep from *
Rep this row.

Any even number of sts
Row 1: *k1, p1; rep from *
Row 2: *p1, k1; rep from *
(Repeat these 2 rows)

And as JJ has mentioned, if using it for an edging of some kind, you really have to pay attention.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I do as Jessica-Jean says; I always try to use an odd number of stitches. That way I can always start each row with a knit stitch, so I don't have to keep track of my stitches so closely.

It also helps to get into a mental rhythm with seed stitch. I just think "knit, purl, knit, purl," in my mind and time it to my stitches. After a while they become automatic and that keeps me on track somehow. 

Good luck with it; seed stitch is very attractive and worth the effort if you can enjoy it. I know my "solution" seems very simplistic, but it works for me. :thumbup:


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.


I thought these were the same stitch? Seed stitch in U.S. equals Moss Stitch in UK, no?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

beanscene said:


> I thought these were the same stitch? Seed stitch in U.S. equals Moss Stitch in UK, no?


In this thread I have given written instructions for both and showed pictures.
From this thread it is mentioned that the Seed Stitch instructions are the Moss Stitch for the UK.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244230-1.html#4970411


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> In this thread I have given written instructions for both and showed pictures.
> From this thread it is mentioned that the Seed Stitch instructions are the Moss Stitch for the UK.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244230-1.html#4970411


Thank you. I would Indeed recognise your Seed stitch as Moss but your Moss Stitch as Double Moss stitch!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.


I thought they were the same stitch. What's the difference? Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## nancy1948 (Feb 22, 2014)

Fiona3 said:


> Mind over matter! I used to have a great problem with the seed stitch, but decided I was not going to let it "beat me". When I started a row I repeated "out loud" k1, p1 etc. did this until I finished the edge, row etc. Did the same for the next row p1, k1. Soon found out I didn't need to keep talking to myself. Now the seed stitch is part of all my blanket and lapgan edgings.
> 
> Good luck, don't give up!
> 
> Fiona. 😃😃😃


I agree with Fiona; keep repeating; you'll get it!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> I thought they were the same stitch. What's the difference? Thanks in advance for your reply.


See my link above.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> Although I find it boring (Gaptastic cowl about did me in),I don't have a problem with it -- I always check myself by looking at the stitch below-- if there is a V then I know that it was a knit stitch, so on this row, I will purl. If there is a bar, it was a purl stitch and on this row, I will knit.
> 
> I am with you on this. It's the most basic thing every one must learn. Read your stitch. You must know what your stitch looks like. Knowing this basic thing helps you with any stitch or pattern.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Fiona3 said:


> Mind over matter! I used to have a great problem with the seed stitch, but decided I was not going to let it "beat me". When I started a row I repeated "out loud" k1, p1 etc. did this until I finished the edge, row etc. Did the same for the next row p1, k1. Soon found out I didn't need to keep talking to myself. Now the seed stitch is part of all my blanket and lapgan edgings.
> 
> Good luck, don't give up!
> 
> Fiona. 😃😃😃


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Granny2005 said:


> whats worse is I keep dropping stitches on a simple garter sts.


Garter stitch is the easiest stitch of all......and the hardest to pick up if you dropped a stitch a couple of rows back.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Seed stitch is beautiful, but I avoid it like the plague. Like you, I keep getting messed up and off track. Although it's a simple enough stitch I really have to concentrate and the least distraction throws me off. Now I simply choose something else I enjoy doing more.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Mothers Roost said:


> Yes, I do set it off with markers but that doesn't even seem to help. I get off track somehow, every time. I think I'll end up choosing a different pattern stitch to replace the seed stitch. I have seen some pretty new stitches on "New Stitch a Day" that would look nice.


Do you knit English or Continental?

Have you actually analyzed HOW you "go off track"?

You haven't really identified what you think you do or where you think the problem lies...

~~~


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Seed stitch keeps me on the straight and narrow. I really love doing it!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Seed stitch keeps me on the straight and narrow. I really love doing it!


Me too!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Mothers Roost said:


> I am so annoyed at myself. I can't seem to keep a panel of seed stitch straight to save my neck. I seem always to go wrong somewhere. I do use markers so I don't know how I manage it.
> Does anyone else have trouble with seed stitch? What is your solution.
> Please and thank you for you input.
> Maddi


I agree with Fiona? That is exactly what I do. I'm knitting a men's tie that is seed stitch. 
Also my instructor told me the same that's zebe's instructor told her. That was a big help.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Last Christmas I made 16 placemats in seed stitch and loved them. Thought I had it nailed until I tried to put a six stitch seed border on a shawl and couldn't remember what got knitted and what got purled. I did finally get the (brain) muscle memory back and finished it, but it was touch and go for a while. I do love the stitch and tend to use it more than garter as I like the tactile feel of the bumps.


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

yes!


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

The only way that I can keep a pattern straight is......to go slow...LOL


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I try to avoid the seed stitch.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I just find the seed stitch very slow going. There seems to be no flow always having to move the yarn forward, back etc. So I just go slow.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I love the seed stitch. When first learning to knit I not knowingly knit the seed stitch instead of ribbing. Didn't know any better and thought it would eventually look like the ribbing I was supposed to knit. Took me days to figure out what I was doing wrong. Surpisingly, I find the seed stitch easy for me and I just look to see if it is a purl or knit stitch and do the opposite. It is tedious but solved that by knitting Portuguese style when doing seed stitch. It is not as tedious and a lot easier to switch back and fourth.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm trying to finish a sweater with a k2 p2 moss stitch, but incorporating increases into the pattern has me jangled too. Somehow it's working out, but not through any 'fault' of mine... It's one of those things that is easy to lose focus for just a few seconds, and all of a sudden I find my pattern has gone crazy.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I made myself a card by stapling two different colored index cards together. I clip it to my work---one color for start k1 and the other side for p1 and flip it after each row. 
I kept it up until I could "read" my sts better.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be strange. I like seed stitch and have done acres of it!


If that's true, we're both strange. I've recently done three men's scarves that are primarily seed stitch with occasional strips of garter stitch; I like that they look pretty much the same on both sides.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> If that's true, we're both strange. I've recently done three men's scarves that are primarily seed stitch with occasional strips of garter stitch; I like that they look pretty much the same on both sides.


I'm in the strange camp too then!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I always run into problems with seed st. when doing Arans and you have to increase one on the ends. Real pain in the neck!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

look at the stitch above what did you make? if it is a purl your knit the stitch you are on if it is a nknit you purl the one you are on. I am makin g a scarf useing the seed stitch . It is easy if you remember to do what I dsif. Hopr yhis helps. :thumbup:


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Being able to identify which is purl and which is plain is essential ,if you can do that you should be ok . The plain is like a little V ,purl all of those ,others all plain .


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Doing seed stitch you have to concentrate, you can zone out as in stocking stitch or garter. You don't expect to have to concentrate on such a simple stitch!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

The best way to handle seed stitch is to avoid it all cost!!! Though currently I am doing a cowel with seed stitch and I am doing pretty good on it!!!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

if you can read your knitting, It does make it easier.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll only do seed stitch as a border of a kid's sweater. Nothing more.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

One of the first sweaters I made (after not knitting for 40+ years) was a Debbie Bliss pattern in all seed stitch. Loved the way it came out, but it required lots of tinking at first. It taught me to read my stitches and to check my work regularly. It reached a point where I could "feel" when I knit where I should have purled or visa versa, and I was able to fix it immediately. I also learned to fix an incorrect stitch or two a few rows down. I almost always substitute seed for garter for borders, as I think it looks nicer, as seed is the same height as stockinette while garter is squatter.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I learn something new on this site every single day .
I LOVE seed/moss stitch ,maybe because I can ,' read ,' my knitting . I am working on winter gear for my twin nephews who are coming from Ca to school in NY , I have made them hats in seed stitch . I knitted a little owl and sewed it into the inside crown !!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.


???


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.


What is the difference between seed stitch and moss stitch? I thought they were both the same!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Seed stitch is not my favorite. I avoid it if I can!


 Me too I always think I'm just a little slow when it comes to seed stitch. :thumbup:


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

I love Seed Stitch and hate Garter, in fact sometimes when Im knitting plain Ill look back and see Ive switched to Seed and have to tink back.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

I am a thrower. But I got so messed up doing seed stitch , a friend showed me how to do it continental. I am using Ripple yarn and it's very difficult to see the difference between knit and purl stitches, but now I can easily tell the difference. For me, it is a slower knit than what I can usually do, but i'm not stressed like I was. Good luck.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I have trouble with it so don't do it anymore. I want to enjoy knitting and I definitely don't enjoy seed stitch!


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

When I learned how to fix my errors (and found out what a real pain in the neck it was), I became better at seed stitch. Better to concentrate at the beginning than to go cross-eyed fixing the error.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be strange. I like seed stitch and have done acres of it!


Same here, it's one of my favorite. I was afraid to mention it as it would sound like bragging but I'm happy there is a few of us.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I always start with an uneven number of stitches. Sometimes I will have to add or decrease a stitch. With an uneven number of stitches all rows start and end with a K1.
Watch you stitches as you knit. If the next stitch on your left needle has a purl bump, you need to knit that stitch. If the next stitch on the left needle is a knit stitch, you would purl that stitch.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Someday I will conquer seed stitch, but mostly I keep being disappointed as little rib stitches keep cropping up. I thought seed stitch and moss stitch were the same. Will have to look those up. I do like the looks of seed stitch so will keep trying.

Dot


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be strange. I like seed stitch and have done acres of it!


So am I. I love knitting long scarves with seed stitch. And with self striping yarn, it's even better.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I HATE seed stitch. It is just so unnatural. Takes too much concentration. You are not alone.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be strange. I like seed stitch and have done acres of it!


not strange, I enjoy it too!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nitcronut said:


> I am with you on this. It's the most basic thing every one must learn. Read your stitch. You must know what your stitch looks like. Knowing this basic thing helps you with any stitch or pattern.


:thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Once again, some folks love it, some folks hate it, but it's all knitting so why does it matter? It shouldn't be perceived as a personal attack when someone loves a stitch you don't and vice versa; it's simply a statement of fact, yes?


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Mothers Roost said:


> I am so annoyed at myself. I can't seem to keep a panel of seed stitch straight to save my neck. I seem always to go wrong somewhere. I do use markers so I don't know how I manage it.
> 
> Does anyone else have trouble with seed stitch? What is your solution.
> 
> ...


I used a border of it all the way around a scarf once. I remember it by "knit into the purl, purl into the knit". You really don't even need markers. This is a nice explanation: http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/04/how-to-knit-seed-stitch/
Hang in there. I like the looks of it but haven't tried the (American) moss stitch.


----------



## Susan Spencer (Dec 23, 2013)

I have friend who was knitting a seed stitch cowl in the round and kept messing it up. Her solution was both to count out loud "P1, K1,P1" as well as to smack herself on the hand--on the palm for purl, on the back for knit, since that was the side the "bump" of that stitch was! After a couple of sessions, she had it down cold, and now claims seed stitch is her favorite.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Who knew that there were such divided camps over a super-simple stitch pattern????!!!

I wish I knew if the division is an indication of different knitting styles. Is it the difference between knitting continental and throwing?

For the record, I knit continental and love seed stitch. I can do it on autopilot while watching something interesting on TV.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I don't mean mind seed stitch but I do have to pay attention when doing it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Garter stitch is the easiest stitch of all......and the hardest to pick up if you dropped a stitch a couple of rows back.


When I have to correct a garter stitch, I turn my work around and fix it as a knit stitch.

I don't have a problem when knitting seed stitch... in fact I love it.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer seed stitch over straight purl stitch.

Good luck it will look amazing


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Who knew that there were such divided camps over a super-simple stitch pattern????!!!
> 
> I wish I knew if the division is an indication of different knitting styles. Is it the difference between knitting continental and throwing?
> 
> For the record, I knit continental and love seed stitch. I can do it on autopilot while watching something interesting on TV.


I also knit continental but can't do seed stitch on autopilot. I must watch each stitch especially at the beginning of the row. I don't think I hate anything about knitting. I see many challenges to overcome but I will prevail, eventually.


----------



## Mpeabody734 (Jan 2, 2015)

I solved the yarn flip by teaching myself the Noewegian purl method. There are a lot of U Tube videos and with a little practice, easy to master. Great for seed or ribbing. Good luck.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> I prefer seed stitch over straight purl stitch....


Amen! That is the reason I removed one of the 'chance' determinations from my second Vegas Scarf. The coin-flips on the first one had me doing more purl rows than not. Now, it's all seed stitch and the only 'chance' is the rolling of the die to decide next colour.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't have a problem with it at all and I'm just knitting a shawl collar in seed stitch and it the finished length is 60 inches. It's getting a little monotonous, I don't understand how you are messing up unless the seed stitches integrated with other patterns? Sorry I'm of no help!


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

rinamuss said:


> What is the difference between seed stitch and moss stitch? I thought they were both the same!


A moss stitch is an elongated version of the seed stitch. Working with an odd number of stitches: 
Row 1: K1, P1 to the end, end K1. 
Row 2: P1, K1 to the end, end P1. 
Then...
Row 3: P1, K1 to the end, end P1.
Row 4: K1, P1 to the end, end K1.
With rows 2 & 4, you are not purling the knits and knitting the purls like in a seed st. You don't do that until rows 1 & 3.
Is that clear? Sounds confusing to me. Anyway, it's a very pretty stitch.
Another pretty one is the double seed stitch. You just knit 2 stitches and 2 purls for 2 rows, then knit the purls and purl the knits for 2 rows. They make tiny squares.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> A moss stitch is an elongated version of the seed stitch. Working with an odd number of stitches:
> Row 1: K1, P1 to the end, end K1.
> Row 2: P1, K1 to the end, end P1.
> Then...
> ...


Your explanations are perfect ... for _this_ side of the Atlantic. This being a forum with members from both sides _and_ Down Under, our common language can trip us up with differences in usage. 
Just for starters: US seed stitch = UK moss stitch
I haven't looked up or worked out the differences beyond that, but they exist.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the seed stitch. As a continental style knitter, it's faster for me than an all purl row and tension difficulties I have purling are not in evidence in the seed stitch. It's pretty, too. Further, I find it easier to correct errors in the seed stitch than in garter.


----------



## johng (Feb 1, 2015)

mydollydresses said:


> A moss stitch is an elongated version of the seed stitch. Working with an odd number of stitches:
> Row 1: K1, P1 to the end, end K1.
> Row 2: P1, K1 to the end, end P1.
> Then...
> ...


> Yes, that is how they are defined in Barbara Walker's first Treasury of Knitting Patterns. 
> (BTW, she mentions: 'Double Seed Stitch probably should be called "double moss stitch", since like Moss Stitch it requires four rows to complete the pattern.')
> And as Jessica-Jean pointed out, those are the names knitters in the US use for these stitch patterns, but they are not universal (e.g., UK).


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Mpeabody734 said:


> I solved the yarn flip by teaching myself the Noewegian purl method. There are a lot of U Tube videos and with a little practice, easy to master. Great for seed or ribbing. Good luck.


Wow. That's a great tutorial. I'm going to learn it... by hook or crook. Thank you, Mpeabody.


----------



## johng (Feb 1, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I wish I knew if the division is an indication of different knitting styles. Is it the difference between knitting continental and throwing?


I'm sure this is not news to you, Jessica-Jean. From what I've seen about continental vs "throwing" styles of knitting, using continental there is much LESS motion involved in "yarn to front" and "yarn to back" - actually, hardly any motion at all. 
< 



 >
In this video, starting at approximately 4:26, she shows how to move yarn front/back using continental and later demonstrates how much work "throwing" involves to accomplish the same thing.
(This is what ultimately persuaded me to learn continental, and I am using this particular video to learn.)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

johng said:


> I'm sure this is not news to you, Jessica-Jean. From what I've seen about continental vs "throwing" styles of knitting, using continental there is much LESS motion involved in "yarn to front" and "yarn to back" - actually, hardly any motion at all.
> <
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, johng.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be strange. I like seed stitch and have done acres of it!


Me too!😄


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Fiona3 said:


> Mind over matter! I used to have a great problem with the seed stitch, but decided I was not going to let it "beat me". When I started a row I repeated "out loud" k1, p1 etc. did this until I finished the edge, row etc. Did the same for the next row p1, k1. Soon found out I didn't need to keep talking to myself. Now the seed stitch is part of all my blanket and lapgan edgings.
> 
> Good luck, don't give up!
> 
> Fiona. 😃😃😃


To keep my attention on what I'm knitting, I do the same, and after awhile, I don't need to keep talking to myself either.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.


Seed and moss stitch are the same guess it must be the name that puts you off. I enjoy doing moss stitch just reverse your knit to purl and purl to knit on return rows.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.


I just need to let you know that I was referring to the UK moss stitch not the American moss stitch, but I see that should you want to do seed stitch you could do it like the American moss stitch. Cheers


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.


I just need to let you know that I was referring to the UK moss stitch not the American moss stitch, but I see that should you want to do seed stitch you could do it like the American moss stitch. Cheers


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Me too, Jessica-Jean. It's easy and makes a change from stocking or garter stitch. x :thumbup:


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

The problem with seed stitch isn't that it's complicated, it's just that it's as boring as it gets and soooo frustrating when it goes awry!


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

johng said:


> > Yes, that is how they are defined in Barbara Walker's first Treasury of Knitting Patterns.
> > (BTW, she mentions: 'Double Seed Stitch probably should be called "double moss stitch", since like Moss Stitch it requires four rows to complete the pattern.')
> > And as Jessica-Jean pointed out, those are the names knitters in the US use for these stitch patterns, but they are not universal (e.g., UK).


I got this description out of my "Knitting For Dummies" book. Great book!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I use lots of lifelines and stitch markers every 10 or 20 stitches


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Seed stitch is not my favorite. I avoid it if I can!


I'm with you. I hate doing seed stitch. I is so slow going.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

mydollydresses said:


> A moss stitch is an elongated version of the seed stitch. Working with an odd number of stitches:
> Row 1: K1, P1 to the end, end K1.
> Row 2: P1, K1 to the end, end P1.
> Then...
> ...


Thank you so much for explaining to me the difference!!
Dot


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm working on a shawl that has bands of seed mingled with garter and stockinette. Three times today I have had to put down in thye middle of a row and when picked up did rest of row in stockinette so had to tink it back out. Learned I can't put seed down in the middle of a row.


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.


What's the difference?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

slipperyfish said:


> What's the difference?


The difference is linguistic! Idiomatic usage.

US knitters call it seed stitch, while UK knitters call it moss stitch.

UK stitch source (third one down): http://www.thetoftalpacashop.co.uk/Article_Pages_StitchDirectory.aspx

US stitch source -
seed: http://www.craftcookie.com/knitting-stitches/basic-stitches/104-seed-stitch
moss: http://www.craftcookie.com/knitting-stitches/basic-stitches/90-moss-stitch

There are other such mix-ups, but I can't think of them just now.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.





slipperyfish said:


> What's the difference?


As you quoted blessedinMO who is in the USA ...
I posted the difference here with pictures
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244230-1.html#4970411
.......................................................................................
Seed Stitch -- 
Any odd number sts
Row 1: k1, * p1, k1; rep from *
Rep this row.

Any even number sts
Row 1: *k1, p1; rep from *
Row 2: *p1, k1; rep from *
(Repeat these 2 rows)

.......................................................................................

Moss Stitch -- Four Row Repeat
Any odd number sts
Rows 1 and 4: *k1, p1; rep from *, end k1
Rows 2 and 3: *p1, k1; rep from *, end p1

Any even number sts
Rows 1 and 2: *k1, p1; rep from *
Rows 3 and 4: *p1, k1; rep from *


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I feel exactly as you do about the seed stitch. It's like my brain just can't keep it straight. I'm making three Seattle Seahawk afghans for my Son in law and my two new step grandsons for Christmas, which uses the seed stitch. I'm working on the first one now. I believe I'll use the garter stitch in the next two, as keeping track of that stitch isn't as hard for me. 
But I have to say, I think I'm making a big of a mess of this afghan. I used the intarsia method to make the Sea hawk, and ended up with an awful jumble in the back of the afghan. I think I may use duplicate embroidery on then next two afghans.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> ... But I have to say, I think I'm making a big of a mess of this afghan. I used the intarsia method to make the Sea hawk, and ended up with an awful jumble in the back of the afghan. I think I may use duplicate embroidery on then next two afghans.


Big mess on the backside? Do show! It shouldn't be messy, unless you cut the strands frequently. Cutting is forbidden! At least until the individual colour is no longer needed.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Big mess on the backside? Do show! It shouldn't be messy, unless you cut the strands frequently. Cutting is forbidden! At least until the individual colour is no longer needed.


Well, now I know what I did wrong......


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Well, now I know what I did wrong......


oops!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I am like Jessica Jean. I have done lots of it.
Just remember to cast on an uneven number of stitches and begin every row with K1.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Well, now I know what I did wrong......


I'm so sorry that happened to you and your project! Maybe a look at an instruction page about working intarsia might help, for the next time? http://sweaterscapes.com/intars.htm

Of course, I only read that after I got online. When I began, my only instructions for working with two colours came from a single line in my little green How To book. Always bring the new colour up from underneath the old. Intarsia does involve twisted yarns, unless you go the Kaffe Fassett route. He cuts each colour to about 4' long and just pulls it up when needed. No tangles, but more ends to weave in. He also doesn't work with just a few colours at a time; more like a few _dozen_ at a time!

Better luck on the next one!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> I prefer seed stitch over straight purl stitch.
> 
> Good luck it will look amazing


I prefer seed stitch over straight knit stitch, too ;~). Stockinette stitch can get boring over the long haul.


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you and your project! Maybe a look at an instruction page about working intarsia might help, for the next time? http://sweaterscapes.com/intars.htm
> 
> Of course, I only read that after I got online. When I began, my only instructions for working with two colours came from a single line in my little green How To book. Always bring the new colour up from underneath the old. Intarsia does involve twisted yarns, unless you go the Kaffe Fassett route. He cuts each colour to about 4' long and just pulls it up when needed. No tangles, but more ends to weave in. He also doesn't work with just a few colours at a time; more like a few _dozen_ at a time!
> 
> Better luck on the next one!


You are such fount of wisdom!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you and your project! Maybe a look at an instruction page about working intarsia might help, for the next time? http://sweaterscapes.com/intars.htm
> 
> Of course, I only read that after I got online. When I began, my only instructions for working with two colours came from a single line in my little green How To book. Always bring the new colour up from underneath the old. Intarsia does involve twisted yarns, unless you go the Kaffe Fassett route. He cuts each colour to about 4' long and just pulls it up when needed. No tangles, but more ends to weave in. He also doesn't work with just a few colours at a time; more like a few _dozen_ at a time!
> 
> Better luck on the next one!


Thank you Jessica-Jean, I think that I just got in a little over my head. I should have checked out more instructional videos before I got so deep into it that I couldn't get out. If I manage to get it cleaned up a bit after I'm done with the blanket, I'll post a picture, but right now I'm just too embarrassed....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Thank you Jessica-Jean, I think that I just got in a little over my head. I should have checked out more instructional videos before I got so deep into it that I couldn't get out. If I manage to get it cleaned up a bit after I'm done with the blanket, I'll post a picture, but right now I'm just too embarrassed....


Were you embarrassed when you fell down time after time as you were learning to walk? Run? Skate? Ride a bicycle? But each time you fell and got up to try again, you learned. 
Were you too embarrassed to show your first attempts at writing in block letters? Script? At learning to colour with crayons or coloured pencils? 
NO ONE is born knowing how to do _anything_! Well, except how to cry, breathe, and suckle. Everything else had to be learned.

This is learning, albeit the hard way. 
Showing your errors can help others to avoid them, and that's a GOOD thing. Isn't it?


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

blessedinMO said:


> I sympathize with you. I detest seed stitch - but I actually like moss. Go figure. I replace seed with moss whenever possible.


What is the difference between the two? I thought they were both the same.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Were you embarrassed when you fell down time after time as you were learning to walk? Run? Skate? Ride a bicycle? But each time you fell and got up to try again, you learned.
> Were you too embarrassed to show your first attempts at writing in block letters? Script? At learning to colour with crayons or coloured pencils?
> NO ONE is born knowing how to do _anything_! Well, except how to cry, breathe, and suckle. Everything else had to be learned.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

EdyJac said:


> What is the difference between the two? I thought they were both the same.


Never mind, my bad....I didn't check the thread on this before asking this question. I should know better than to read backwards! My question was answered along with the instructions for the moss stitch already.....thanks KPers!


----------



## EdyJac (Jul 5, 2015)

mamalava said:


> It's been a while since I last tried seed stitch. But I get distracted too easily and tinking back just got me more confused. So I've not tried it again. Maybe someday after the kids are out of the house and I can concentrate a bit better, I'll give it another go.


Getting distracted is the key with this! If I need to stop anywhere during a row I might as well frog it and begin again. Too hard to correct mistakes in seed stitch! My only advice....pay attention! :roll:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Knit the purls and purl the knits. Maybe it would help if you place a marker 4 or 5 stitches from each end, which should slow you down a tad bit, drawing your attention to those last stitches. Good luck.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

When I'm doing seed stitch - especially if I have set the work aside for awhile - I look to a few stitches in and count back to the edge. Sometimes you cannot tell on the first stitch if it is a fabric edge whether it is supposed to be a knit or purl. Once I started checking a few stitches in, I no longer had a problem with the pattern.


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like some suggestions for an afghan (small one) for a charity (small kids in hospitals).
I have red and dark blue colored yarn and would like to knit an easy pattern with both colors (not just stripes) My yarn is: Bernat Chunky, size 11 needles.
Please help with suggestions, I am an OK knitter, but do not want to spend the rest of my life knitting on this afghan. 
Thanks already for any help.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

spyrogyra2 said:


> I would like some suggestions for an afghan (small one) for a charity (small kids in hospitals).
> I have red and dark blue colored yarn and would like to knit an easy pattern with both colors (not just stripes) My yarn is: Bernat Chunky, size 11 needles.
> Please help with suggestions, I am an OK knitter, but do not want to spend the rest of my life knitting on this afghan.
> Thanks already for any help.


I see you don't post here often. I guess that's why you didn't click on 'Create New Topic' at the top-left of the page, but instead just plopped your question down into an already lengthy and unrelated topic. I fear you won't get much help here, but would have better luck re-posting it as a new topic.

Have you checked on Ravelry for your quantity of yarn?

Here are some I found, but you can always change the search criteria - just check or uncheck the applicable boxes on the left: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#pa=other-colorwork&pc=blanket&query=-stripes&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&colors=2&sort=date&language=en&photo=yes&craft=knitting

It's a nice gesture you're making.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

rinamuss said:


> What is the difference between seed stitch and moss stitch? I thought they were both the same!


Lots of people think of them differently, but here's the way I know them: seed stitch is k1, p1 all across the row. On row 2, you knit the purls and purl the knits of the previous row. Repeat row 1 and row 2 till you're done.

To me, moss stitch is similar, only you k2, p2, all across the row. You do the exact same thing for two rows. (Row 2 is just like row 1.) Then on row 3, you knit the purls and purl the knits of row 2. Row 4 is exactly the same as row 3. So it takes 4 rows to do, whereas seed stitch takes 2 rows to do.

Moss stitch looks extra nice when you want a "bigger" stitch pattern. It sort of "expands" the seed stitch effect.

Some people call seed stitch moss stitch and vice versa. I think in the U.K. they may do it differently.

Hope I haven't thoroughly confused you.

I like both seed stitch and moss stitch, even though I'm a thrower.


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks, I found it, sorry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

spyrogyra2 said:


> Thanks, I found it ...


You found the blanket you're going to make? Which pattern? I'm just curious.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You found the blanket you're going to make? Which pattern? I'm just curious.


She followed your suggestion to create a new topic:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352919-1.html#7723975

We can only hope that she checks back on one of these two threads and responds to our requests for a link to her chosen pattern.

~~~


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Your explanations are perfect ... for _this_ side of the Atlantic. This being a forum with members from both sides _and_ Down Under, our common language can trip us up with differences in usage.
> Just for starters: US seed stitch = UK moss stitch
> I haven't looked up or worked out the differences beyond that, but they exist.


Your seed stitch is what I have been calling double moss stitch, so basically they are the same, but different!!!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> If that's true, we're both strange. I've recently done three men's scarves that are primarily seed stitch with occasional strips of garter stitch; I like that they look pretty much the same on both sides.


I;m always looking for easy scarf patterns. (I knit for relaxation, and I'm too lazy to try anything too challenging) Is the pattern a few rows of seed and then occasionally garter? I'd love to copy this pattern if you don't mind too much...?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

rinamuss said:


> Your seed stitch is what I have been calling double moss stitch, so basically they are the same, but different!!!


Exactly ;~D!


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

rinamuss said:


> Your seed stitch is what I have been calling double moss stitch, so basically they are the same, but different!!!


Or, as we used to say when we were kids (in the US Boston), "Exactly the same only different!"


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

yarnfrog said:


> I'm with you. I hate doing seed stitch. I is so slow going.


Having knitted three scarves primarily in seed stitch last winter, I'm here to tell you that it's great once it becomes automatic; you can watch TV while you do it. All it takes is lots of practice, both for speed and not having to pay so much attention ;~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> Or, as we used to say when we were kids (in the US Boston), "Exactly the same only different!"


My father used to say that after my mother would say that something was exactly like something else except for...and she was serious when she said it. So was he. It eventually became a family joke she didn't quite understand.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> My father used to say that after my mother would say that something was exactly like something else except for...and she was serious when she said it. So was he. It eventually became a family joke she didn't quite understand.


Funny!! Was she from New England? It seemed to be a Boston thing.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I, too, really like the seed stitch. When I knit it, however, I usually will do at least 4K and 4P--then, of course, reverse this on the next row. Easier to remember several rather than just one. Don't make it so difficult on yourself....I've knit baby blankets using the seed stitch--for me, it's great. Not all of us like the same things, so choose what is best for you.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> Funny!! Was she from New England? It seemed to be a Boston thing.


Actually, no. They were both Michigan natives..


----------



## Loe58 (Jan 28, 2013)

I love seed stitch. No matter the pattern, I always make an odd number so I always start and end with knit. I find it soothing to do.


----------



## johng (Feb 1, 2015)

As has been said several times, when you learn to "read" your knitting, you will be able to decipher almost every situation.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

Funny how this whole thread has been transformed from a post about Magic Loop to a discussion about the seed stitch.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> Funny how this whole thread has been transformed from a post about Magic Loop to a discussion about the seed stitch.


Umm ... I fear you've confused this topic with one about Magic Loop. The very first post on _this_ topic is about seed stitch.

Not that it matters. KP, thankfully, is an open forum. No one gets reprimanded for off-topic conversational drift ... at least, not by the Admin. Other online knitting/crocheting lists are very strict about such off-topic drifting, which is why I'm here not there anymore!


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... I fear you've confused this topic with one about Magic Loop. The very first post on _this_ topic is about seed stitch.
> 
> Not that it matters. KP, thankfully, is an open forum. No one gets reprimanded for off-topic conversational drift ... at least, not by the Admin. Other online knitting/crocheting lists are very strict about such off-topic drifting, which is why I'm here not there anymore!


You're right! Duh!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> You're right! Duh!


I don't think anything gets past Jessica-Jean ;~DD.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I don't think anything gets past Jessica-Jean ;~DD.


*Plenty* gets past me! But the kids used to be sure I had eyes in the back of my head and x-ray vision, since I seemed to know what mischief they were up to out of sight!  But that's true of all mothers/children, isn't it?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *Plenty* gets past me! But the kids used to be sure I had eyes in the back of my head and x-ray vision, since I seemed to know what mischief they were up to out of sight!  But that's true of all mothers/children, isn't it?


Perhaps when you're asleep, but otherwise you're definitely with the program. We humans all have moments of inattention, some of us more than others. Nearly as I can tell, the only things that get past you are the things that happen when you are otherwise engaged, and that's admirable. Yes, mothers in particular tend to have radar where their children are concerned, and that's a good thing, too ;~).


----------



## gram-nana (Sep 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be strange. I like seed stitch and have done acres of it!


I, too, like seed stitch and use it often...have done a few acres of it myself.


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *Plenty* gets past me! But the kids used to be sure I had eyes in the back of my head and x-ray vision, since I seemed to know what mischief they were up to out of sight!  But that's true of all mothers/children, isn't it?


That is quite true! I used my x-ray vision while I was teaching those little elementary school kids too. However, now that my kids are all grown up with kids of their own, they start telling me, "Hey Mom, Do you know what we used to do...?" I put my hands over my ears!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mydollydresses said:


> That is quite true! I used my x-ray vision while I was teaching those little elementary school kids too. However, now that my kids are all grown up with kids of their own, they start telling me, "Hey Mom, Do you know what we used to do...?" I put my hands over my ears!


I hear you! Some of the things they have told me - and continue telling me as they enter their forties - would have sent me into shock had I known at the time! I've always tried to keep the lines of communication open, but _some_ of the things they've done since reaching adulthood ... They don't seem to think that there's such a thing as too much information! But closing the lines down for one subject can have the side-effect of total closure, so I listen and keep my own counsel.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Not seed stitch specifically, but I always have more trouble with the simple parts of a pattern. It's easy to keep track in a complex stitch, but I lose it on long stretches of garter or stocking stitch.


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe your markers are too small and a stitch or two slip over the marker - try larger markers 
Seed-stitch is really super easy. Try to look at your work more often too; at the end of each row ... fix mistakes right away before you get rows "ahead" and then realize you're "off". Good Luck


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

I might make the "Color Granite Stitch"
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I hear you! Some of the things they have told me - and continue telling me as they enter their forties - would have sent me into shock had I known at the time! I've always tried to keep the lines of communication open, but _some_ of the things they've done since reaching adulthood ... They don't seem to think that there's such a thing as too much information! But closing the lines down for one subject can have the side-effect of total closure, so I listen and keep my own counsel.


Jessica-Jean is a wise lady who knows much about a lot!


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

cattdages said:


> Not seed stitch specifically, but I always have more trouble with the simple parts of a pattern. It's easy to keep track in a complex stitch, but I lose it on long stretches of garter or stocking stitch.


I lose it when I fall asleep in the middle of knitting. Apparently, I don't stop knitting even when I'm asleep. I create some messes!!


----------



## Katherine C (Oct 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must be strange. I like seed stitch and have done acres of it!


Me too! I like seed stitch, often use it for borders rather than garter stitch. Currently knitting a baby blanket with 15 seed stitch border plus 6 seed stitches each pattern repeat. I love it!


----------



## mydollydresses (Jul 8, 2015)

Katherine C said:


> Me too! I like seed stitch, often use it for borders rather than garter stitch. Currently knitting a baby blanket with 15 seed stitch border plus 6 seed stitches each pattern repeat. I love it!


I like the seed st for edges or borders because it's flatter than a garter stitch.


----------

